# de plus grande qualité



## spielenschach

Entroncamento Le train

C'est pourquoi *il* nous éblouit. *La ville* c'est *une de celles qui a de plus grande qualité** de vie du pays*. En *1875 il existait déjà la débutante pension de* Maria *...*
*...*

*de plus grande qualité de vie dans la phrase ci - dessous, ne serait - t - il plus correcte "qui a la plus grande qualitè de vie"?*
*Qu'en pensez - vous?*
Merci d'avance.


----------



## itka

Vois la réponse que je t'ai faite dans l'autre fil. On ne peut pas corriger efficacement des petits bouts de phrases comme cela. Tu n'obtiendras rien de bon. Explique-nous d'abord ce que tu veux faire exactement !


----------



## Anne345

C'est effectivement une traduction assez mauvaise. Mais il faudrait connaître le texte original. Je dirais cependant
La ville est l'une de celles qui a les plus grandes qualités.


----------



## spielenschach

Anne345 said:


> C'est effectivement une traduction assez mauvaise. Mais il faudrait connaître le texte original. Je dirais cependant
> *"La ville* c'est *une de celles qui a de plus grande qualité** de vie du pays*."
> *Voilà le texte original:*
> 
> 
> *"O desenvolvimento do Entroncamento fez – se paulatinamente. Por isso nos deslumbra. A cidade é uma das que tem maior qualidade de vida em todo o País. Em 1875…"*
> *Qu'en penses - tu maintenant?
> 
> 
> *


----------



## spielenschach

Anne345 said:


> C'est effectivement une traduction assez mauvaise. Mais il faudrait connaître le texte original. Je dirais cependant
> La ville est l'une de celles qui a les plus grandes qualités.


... "qualité de vie", OK?


----------



## FranParis

Oui, mais on dit *meilleure qualité de vie.*


----------



## spielenschach

FranParis said:


> Oui, mais on dit *meilleure qualité de vie.*


 
Compris, mais...
Meilleure (la plus bonne), mais la parole portugaise c'est _grande _(grande), alors tu mantiens "meilleure"?


----------



## FranParis

Absolument, car une bonne traduction ne consiste pas à donner l'équivalence littérale de chaque mot, mais à rendre le texte compréhensible par le public auquel il est destiné.

Il peut, notament, s'agir de la *meilleure qualité de vie* du pays, mais, connaissant le lieu, j'en doute fortement.


----------



## spielenschach

Bon, mais nous nous reportons à l'opinion de l'auteur et on ne peut pas la modifier. Ai - je tort?


----------



## FranParis

Bien sûr que si, je crois savoir que l'auteur est vivant. Je vais tenter de le contacter...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,

Dans cette phrase, ce qui me gêne c´est le verbe *avoir*.
- La ville offre l´une des meilleures qualité de vie du pays (si le texte est destiné à attirer les visiteurs).
- La ville benificie de l´une des meilleures qualités de vie du pays (descriptif et plus neutre).

Seulement une opinion.
Au revoir


----------



## Agnès E.

Spielenschach, le forum Français seulement ne traite que de français, pas de traduction ! 
J'ai donc déplacé votre fil vers un forum bilingue.


----------



## Outsider

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

_Le dévelopement de la ville s'est fait graduellement. C'est cela qui nous étonne. Elle est une des villes avec les meilleures qualités de vie dans le pays entier.
_


----------



## virgibizz

Bom dia
je suis d'accord avec la traduction de cinthia&martine.
"La ville bénéficie de l'une des meilleures qualité de vie du pays."


----------



## spielenschach

Outsider said:


> Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> 
> _Le dévelopement de la ville s'est fait graduellement. C'est cela qui nous étonne. Elle est une des villes avec les meilleures qualités de vie dans le pays entier._


 
Je suis d'accord, merci.


----------



## spielenschach

Cintia&Martine said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Dans cette phrase, ce qui me gêne c´est le verbe *avoir*.
> - La ville offre l´une des meilleures qualité de vie du pays (si le texte est destiné à attirer les visiteurs).
> - La ville benificie de l´une des meilleures qualités de vie du pays (descriptif et plus neutre).
> 
> Seulement une opinion.
> Au revoir


Je suis d'accord, merci.


----------



## spielenschach

Merci à tout le monde.
Au revoir.


----------

